# Very cool 60s/70s Aurora/AFX TV commercials



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

I love it!!! click or paste and enjoy. mj
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRGRPl7-5og&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csc6FendZlE&feature=related


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Need this today*

It would be great to see one of the maunufacturers bring these kind of commercials to Saturday morning programs once again.

Each really made me want to go home and race!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah... someone I sold my DVD's to posted them on you tube. 
to be honest, I'm a little pissed about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> yeah... someone I sold my DVD's to posted them on you tube.
> to be honest, I'm a little pissed about it.


Hey VJ, I would suggest leaving comments on YT (not pissed comments) letting people know where they can get your DVD if they are interested. Being seen there and having it reposted will bring it to people who may not have seen it otherwise. Like me.... I am a photographic artist so i understand your position on protecting your work and investment. But as the proverb says you can make lemonade......... I have actually bought many music and racing dvds after seeing them on YT. It can work in your favor. mj


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

good advice, thanks


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey VJ.....how can I convert my vhs to dvd?? I have tons of old racing crap we did years ago.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would be great to see one done today by any manufacturer.  

Great memory. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

You need to buy software that allows you to load your video into your computer, there may also be hardware you may need as well... can you hook your VCR up to your computer? 

Some hardware comes with software for such a task. If you want to adjust color, and sound or make edits... that's a whole other level.. you would need editing software, and that's not usually cheap.


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*Link to slot car related videos*

Here is a link to quite a few slot car related videos:

http://frhoracing.com/Slot-Car-Videos/


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

videojimmy said:


> yeah... someone I sold my DVD's to posted them on you tube.
> to be honest, I'm a little pissed about it.


If its any consolation, the quality on YouTube sucks compared to something on a DVD.

I don't know if you can claim copyright infringement since the videos were originally done by the slot car companies but YouTube does have a policy against that. You are selling DVD's with other people's work so you either have a license to do that or maybe shouldn't get upset if you don't. Not trying to piss off anyone but that's my 2 cents.


----------

